# News from the ARC



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I've just updated my fb page to let everyone know that rehoming will stop around the 14th December and start again in the New Year. This is what I have stated on my page:

Please note that rehoming will stop around the 14th December until the New Year to avoid any cats or kittens possibly going into busy and loud environments. They are not christmas gifts so they will not be allowed to leave in the run up to Christmas. If anyone is interested in rehoming please get in touch and help get some of the cats and kittens settled into new homes before 25th December. I'm sure I will need space in the New Year for the poor cats/kittens that will inevitably be thrown out after Christmas 

We still have 45 cats and kittens in the rescue so if you are considering adopting please get in touch. I will rehome all over the country as I can arrange homechecks through a group i'm a member of.

If you haven't already seen my fb page please take a look. We have a few items for sale at the moment too - The ARC 2015 calendars, christmas stockings for the cats and a few other things that might interest you.


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

How beautiful are they all. My heart melted over Freddie, he is adorable! Well they all are!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Simons cats said:


> How beautiful are they all. My heart melted over Freddie, he is adorable! Well they all are!


Freddie is still available


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

I know! I've been back to look at his pic several times today. Not sure if you've seen my thread in main chat but I think I want to increase my family.

I have an intelligent and very vocal 7 year old female. She is fascinated by other cats, not a snuggler but very patient with my other cat.

I then have a 4 year old boy that has FHS. He is loving but boisterous. His idea of heaven is to play fight and wrestle, or sit under the bed sheet for hours waiting for someone to attack him through the sheet.

I recently fostered a cat, which I had after 24 hours made up my mind to keep but someone I know had already started the wheels in motion, so she now has him. I did think of fostering again but wasn't very happy with the person I was dealing with so decided not to. However how relaxed my cats were with having another cat around has wet my appetite. My main concern I guess is rocking the bought, hence I think a younger cat but at the same an older cat appeals more in some ways, just that balance. I have no preference for breed or colour - Have thought more about going for a black/black/white cat as they get overlooked. I did think a girl, to even up the genders in the house, as I'm male and have a male and female cat but it's more about the right one. 

I'm based in Milton Keynes, I do work full time but my cats have full access to the house and sleep on my bed all day. Saying that, I've been home all day and they have done that too! I live alone, and after just coming out of an 11 year relationship, I will be staying that way! I have a (not huge) 3 bedroom house with two spare rooms for cats to get some time alone.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Freddie is super cute and might be the one for you! I'm sure CG will come along soon, perhaps you could have a good chat about him by e-mail


----------

